
Air pollution 'as bad as smoking in increasing risk of miscarriage' - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/11/air-pollution-as-bad-as-smoking-in-increasing-risk-of-miscarriage
======
pgnas
This is somewhat interesting, I find it equally interesting that since the
1900s we have exponentially decreased the pollution , especially such
particulates such as magnetite with the obiteration of the steel and
manufacturing industries. Certainly we need to remain vigilant making certain
that we are being responsible.

The most interesting fact in which I came across after following the links and
the looking at some miscarriage statistics is that the US (at least) performs
more abortions than the reported number of miscarriage.

------
gus_massa
Note that they found a correlation with the contamination of NO2, not just any
contamination. [I guess NO2 is absorbed in the lungs and enters the blood
stream.]

Also, a ~50% increase of the concentration of the NO2 increase the miscarriage
rate in a 16%. I don't understand exactly how they compare it to the smoking
risk. How many cigarettes should someone smoke in a day to increase the
miscarriage rate a 16%?

